# New Enclosure



## Scooter (Apr 12, 2010)

I redid Stewie the Cuban Tree frog's enclosure today. Here are the results. I put down pea pebbles then placed gutter filter on top of that then put down the dirt. I planted a bromliad and a pothos. There is also some sphagnum moss. 

Side shot of the whole enclosure






Top view





Close up of Pothos, moss and water dish





Stewie!





More shots of enclosure










Stewie again, sorry he is upside down lol.





He is so handsome!


----------



## Isa (Apr 12, 2010)

Awwww Stewie is beautiful  The enclosure looks really nice, good job!


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 12, 2010)

What a cool dude!! Nice job on the enclosure


----------



## Scooter (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks, I thought it turned out well and Stewie seems to really enjoy it!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 13, 2010)

Now that is one frog I would kiss...a real cutie. 

Nice (lily) pad!


----------



## Scooter (Apr 13, 2010)

Stewie is flattered Stephanie lol


----------

